# is it true surf fishing winds down during summer?



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i was reading on PNJ and the sports columnist wrote that things will be winding down soon. 

just wondering if this is true or not. when i used to fish on the atlantic the fishing was year round..


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say yes.Summer brings calmer days with no rough surf. However days we have thunderstroms or strong winds that kick up the surf I would say can be productive. Calm surf= no fish, rough surf= fish. This is just from what I have seen and experienced.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's just not that much that bites during the summer. (unless you like catfish)
Most people around here fish for pompano and redfish off the beach. The pomp run is about over in May. It will start up again in October but not usually as good as in the spring.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The fishing remains decent but the fish stay deeper on average. I took another forum member from N Alabama Pompano fishing in early August last year. We targeted the deepest troughs along the beach and by getting our baits in 12-15ft of water managed our limit of pomps in no time. His second one was just shy of 21 inches. Whiting and bull reds definitely seem to spread out.


----------

